
Changing the Web- Age and attitude (from digg) - chendy
http://natewhitehill.com/2007/03/04/changing-the-web-at-21/
======
chendy
These types of stories are starting to be pretty common, but this post does
interest me from a business standpoint. How often does "no business plan" work
out in the long run?

